#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Συμβόλαιο Μισθωτηρίου και διακοπή πριν τα 2 χρόνια μίσθωσης

## leo

Στο Συμβόλαιο του Μισθωτηρίου που είχαμε συντάξει για το Τεχνικό μου Γραφείο είχαμε αναφερθεί για τουλάχιστον 2 χρόνια μίσθωσης.

Η ερώτηση μου είναι αν εγώ διακόψω την μίσθωση επειδή θέλω να κάνω μεταβολή έδρας έχω κάποιες κυρώσεις; 

Γνωρίζω πως για επαγγελματική στέγη είναι 12 χρόνια το συμβόλαιο, αλλά εμείς έχουμε γράψει τα 2 χρόνια και επίσης ήξερα πως αυτό βαραίνει τον εκμισθωτή.

Υπάρχει κάποια ρήτρα αν κάποιος φύγει πριν τα 2 χρόνια απ αυτά που έχουν αναφερθεί στην πρώτη σελίδα  του συμβολαίου;

----------


## Xάρης

Αν υπάρχει ρήτρα δε θα πρέπει να αναφέρεται στο μισθωτήριο;
Υπάρχει σχετική αναφορά;

----------


## leo

Δεν υπάρχει κάποια ρήτρα Χάρη στο συμβόλαιο, παρά μόνο στην πρώτη σελίδα του μισθωτηρίου για ελάχιστη μίσθωση 2 χρόνων.

Να υπενθυμίσω πως για κατοικίες η ελάχιστη μίσθωση είναι 3 χρόνια και για επαγγελματικές στέγες στα 12 χρόνια, ανεξάρτητα αν εμείς γράφουμε 2 ή 1 χρόνο.

Επίσης κάθε Δευτέρα με Παρασκευή λειτουργεί ο Σύλλογος Προστασίας Ενοικιαστών στα τηλέφωνα 210-5231848 / 210-5229720 / 210-5246892 

Οπότε και θα σας ενημερώσω καταλλήλως για τις εξελίξεις.

----------


## leo

Απ τον Σύλλογο Προστασίας Ενοικιαστών:

Απ.: Οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι και οι νόμοι έχουν αλλάξει. Τα διαμερίσματα δεν νοικιάζονται τόσο εύκολα οπότε όλοι πηγαίνουν δικαστικώς, μπορεί να σου ζητήσει και όλα τα ενοίκια μέχρι την λήξη του συμβολαίου. Έχει το κάθε δικαίωμα γι αυτό. Και μάλιστα δεν είναι 2 χρόνια όπως αναφέρει το συμβόλαιο σου, αλλά 3. Οπότε απ το να τρέχεις καλύτερα να παραμείνεις μέχρι την λήξη του συμβολαίου σου.

Μόνο για σημαντικούς λόγους όπως η μετάθεση σου σε άλλο τόπο, μπορεί να σε καλύψει στο δικαστήριο ή αν το σπίτι έχει φθορές υγρασίες κλπ και επικαλεσθείς αυτά ως υπεράσπιση. 


Το συμπέρασμα;

Σε δύσκολους καιρούς όλοι επικαλούνται, όλα τα μέσα της δικαιοσύνης με τα παραθυράκια της, για να σωθούν.......

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς ευχαριστούμε για την επανατροφοδότηση. (έτσι δε λέγεται το "feedback"; )

Σίγουρα ο σύλλογος προστασίας ενοικιαστών κάτι θα ξέρει για να σου λέει ό,τι σου είπε, αλλά θα πρότεινα να προσφύγεις στη συμβουλή δικού σου δικηγόρου και να πάρεις και μια ακόμα άποψη.

Και οι νομικοί είναι όπως και οι μηχανικοί. Απόψεις που διίστανται και αλληλοσυγκρουόμενες.

----------


## leo

Πριν καταλήξω στον Σύλλογο είχα πάρει την γνώμη των δικών μου δικηγόρων, οι οποίοι πάνω κάτω με είχαν ενημερώσει για του λόγου το αληθές.
Συγκεκριμένα πολλές απ τις υποθέσεις που δικάζονται, έχουν να κάνουν και με την καταβολή των υπολοίπων μισθωτηρίων από τους μισθωτές που έχουν αποχωρήσει πριν από τον αναγραφόμενο χρόνο μίσθωσης του συμβολαίου τους.

Και η μεγάλη αιτία είναι ο΄τι νοικιάζονται πλέον δύσκολα είτε οι επαγγελματικές στέγες είτε οι κατοικίες.

----------


## Xάρης

Κάπου είχα διαβάσει (σε εφημερίδα; ) ότι καταστηματάρχης που ζήτησε μείωση του τιμήματος (ενοίκιο) δικαιώθηκε από δικαστήριο (α' βαθμός). Το σκεπτικό ήταν ότι λόγω της οικονομικής κρίσης, που δεν είχε προβλεφθεί κατά το χρόνο σύνταξης του συμβολαίου, έχουν πέσει οι τζίροι της αγοράς γενικώς και συνεπώς όλοι πρέπει να προσαρμοστούν. 
Δεν ξέρω αν σε βοηθάει καθόλου, μήπως θα μπορούσες να το χρησιμοποιήσεις ως μέσο πίεσης προς τον εκμισθωτή για έναν συμβιβασμό.
Ρώτα και το δικηγόρο σου που σίγουρα θα γνωρίζει καλύτερα και ίσως να έχει κατά νου και την εν λόγω υπόθεση.

----------


## leo

ΟΚ Χάρη θα το έχω στα υπόψη μου……

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ…….

----------


## Xάρης

Σε σημερινή συνομιλία μου με φίλο και συνάδελφο όπου αναφέρθηκα στην περίπτωσή σου μου είπε τα εξής:
1. Πάντα ίσχυε ότι αν υπάρχει εξάμηνη προειδοποίηση μπορείς να φύγεις πληρώνοντας μόνο τα ενοίκια τεσσάρων μηνών.
2. Πρόσφατα, μέσα στο 2010, ψηφίστηκε σχετικός νόμος πολύ πιο ευνοϊκός για τους ενοικιαστές επαγγελματικών χώρων.

Τα αναφέρω αφενός μεν για να τα ψάξεις και εσύ λίγο περισσότερο και αφετέρου θα προσπαθήσω να διασταυρώσω και να μάθω σε ποιο νόμο αναφέρονταν.
Όταν θα έχω νεότερα θα επανέλθω.

----------

